# Blueberry Parfait



## ESue8215 (Aug 21, 2004)

This was inspired by Maine wild blueberries,
but any blueberries will do. It's so easy!!!

Layer fresh blueberries and plain yogurt 
in a small glass bowl, large wine glass 
or parfait glass. (one serving)

Top with a crunchy cereal.

Makes a nice breakfast or mid-morning
snack. Top with lite whipped cream for
a delicious and pretty dessert.

My favorite cereal for this parfait is 
Cascadian Farms Hearty Morning. 
I use Stonyfields organic plain yogurt. 

You can substitute or add other 
in-season fresh fruit such as 
strawberries, peaches or bananas.

Suzanne
The Colorful Plate - Easy, Everyday Veggies (and fruit!)
http://www.colorfulplate.com
Get Free recipes on the site or by email!


----------

